# Oklahoma legal knife??



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Oklahoma folks, does anyone KNOW the definition of a legal knife in OK? I may be going there in the next few weeks, and would hate to get in trouble with the law by having an illegal knife on me.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

For wherever you may travel ...

http://www.thehighroad.org/library/blades/knifelaws.html

You've still got the basic Federal law of "nothing more than 2 inches" to contend with. Which I violate most every day.


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

Ernie said:


> You've still got the basic Federal law of "nothing more than 2 inches" to contend with. Which I violate most every day.


wow...imagine the Feds trying to enforce that law. They would have to lock everyone up! It's not like people are trying to disobey the law either, knives are a useful tool. I couldn't live without my Gerber Multitool which comes with a 2.0-3.0 blade. Then when the job calls for more, I break out my Gerber Gator which is roughly 5.0" long. 

Anyhow, we spend a lot of time in the Arkansas/Oklahoma area and I never think twice about my knives. It just seems like a non issues unless you're carrying a dagger or switch blade etc.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad we do not have to deal with knife regs. I regularly carry a 10" whether I have one of my guns or not. Its for the cougars. Its been proven by attacks that a strong grown man with a good [large] knife can defeat a cougar. In fact they are a careful animal and will break off any attack that costs to much. I regularly see bears every day some Griz and some Black but up here they keep out of your way you just have to be careful to not startle them and do not get between them and their food. I would feel naked without my knife. Of course noone is coming to help up here so you better have your act together.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's just ridiculous. You can kill someone with a sharp stick, but until you actually do it you're not a criminal. But carrying a long bladed knife, a tool, is against the law! My fillet knife and the knife I use for butchering are both 6". I won't even say what my hubby has.


----------



## TomK (May 5, 2002)

Ignorant people who don't live in the real world making Ignorant rules...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't leave the house with less than three knives (one a leatherman). All of them longer than 2".

I absolutely hate going to some courthouses where they want to disarm you completely... they'll let me in with steel sheathed stabbing devices (ball point pens), but not a pocket knife. You know, the daily carnage that occurs with assault knives....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

They fear an armed populace, even if it's just knives. They want us to be completely dependent upon them for all of our defensive needs.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

The way I look at it, if they're legal to sale to the public in public places, then they're legal to carry in public places. 

Use to be here in Oklahoma for a folding knife, the blade couldn't exceed more then 4 1/2 inches long and overall lenght couldn't exceed 9 inches. 

But ever since (edited out a political description) talabans blew up the twin towers, things have changed.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

These have been around since at least 1993, OCB. The Taliban had nothing to do with it. The terrorists were just the boogeymen of this past decade. The government's desire to disarm us has been going on since right after we won the Revolution.

From the Oklahoma knife law:

"A. It shall be unlawful for any person to carry upon or about his or her person, or in a purse or other container belonging to the person, any pistol, revolver, shotgun or rifle whether loaded or unloaded or any dagger, bowie knife, dirk knife, switchblade knife, spring-type knife, sword cane, knife having a blade which opens automatically by hand pressure applied to a button, spring, or other device in the handle of the knife, blackjack, loaded cane, billy, hand chain, metal knuckles, or any other offensive weapon, whether such weapon be concealed or unconcealed, except this section shall not prohibit:

1. The proper use of guns and knives for hunting, fishing, educational or recreational purposes;
2. The carrying or use of weapons in a manner otherwise permitted by statute or authorized by the Oklahoma Self-Defense Act;
3. The carrying, possession and use of any weapon by a peace officer or other person authorized by law to carry a weapon in the performance of official duties and in compliance with the rules of the employing agency; or
4. The carrying and use of firearms and other weapons provided in this subsection when used for the purpose of living history reenactment. For purposes of this paragraph, "living history reenactment" means depiction of historical characters, scenes, historical life or events for entertainment, education, or historical documentation through the wearing or use of period, historical, antique or vintage clothing, accessories, firearms, weapons, and other implements of the historical period.

B. Any person convicted of violating the foregoing provision shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable as provided in Section 1276 of this title.
R.L.1910, Â§ 2546. Amended by Laws 1957, p. 163, Â§ 1; Laws 1969, c. 311, Â§ 1, emerg. eff. April 28, 1969; Laws 1993, c. 309, Â§ 1, emerg. eff. June 7, 1993; Laws 1995, c. 272, Â§ 26, eff. Sept. 1, 1995; Laws 1996, c. 191, Â§ 2, emerg. eff. May 16, 1996; Laws 2003, c. 465, Â§ 1, eff. July 1, 2003.

NOTE: Laws 1993, c. 264, Â§ 1 repealed by Laws 1994, c. 2, Â§ 34, emerg. eff. March 2, 1994."


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

So they basically prohibit all bearing of arms and then make exceptions for carrying them for legal purposes. Sneaky, though it still seems like an infringement.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, the problematic part is "the proper use of ..." phrasing. Then there's the reference to other statutes and the Oklahoma Self-Defense Act. Makes it rather difficult to actually find out what is or isn't legal.

You may not be able to tell, and the cop who wants to hassle you may not be able to tell.


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

If its legal in Texas than is legal here.
We pretty much dont mess with knives that have folding blades.
Now you go walking about down town OK City with a K bar on your hip you might just get some looks..................


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

Ernie said:


> ...
> You may not be able to tell, and the cop who wants to hassle you may not be able to tell.


A free man should not care. I have my apple peeling/bailing twine cutting blade and my can opener bayonet and a shortie machete for cutting twigs for my goats in a dense bush and it would deeply offend me if I had to explain myself to anyone why I carry them.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've always been led to believe if it can fold and be carried in your pocket it's OK. I do understand though that if it looks like you have a bayonet strapped to your side you're gonna raise some red flags. 

Times have changed though. When I was a kid, a pocket knife was essential in some classes like leather work, carpentry, and mechanical class. Now, you could find yourself kicked out of school for an over zealous looking pair of finger nail clippers!

I kind of feel "naked" when I don't have a pocket knife on me. I use it quite often for lots of things. Whether it be opening a tin can or cleaning my fingernails, it's a very useful tool to me.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree: A free man should not care. However in this society we're forced to care if we wish to remain at liberty.

The world ought to look at me and say, "I'm glad that man is carrying a gun in this store. I feel safer already. He looks like a law abiding patriot." Instead people have been taught to irrationally fear objects such as guns and knives.

I don't carry a pocket knife because I don't like folding knives. I like full tang long knives for their strength and utility. I can peel an apple or gut a deer, as the need arises. 

I have a theory that something is being done to us all. Something I call "the wussification of the American male." I remember from my television days that all the sitcoms always had the beautiful intelligent wife and the inept, child-like husband. The man couldn't so much as saw a board without it turning into a 30 minute comedy of errors. Women are being systematically taught that men are little more than an extra child to raise and need to be watched over lest they hurt themselves. The sight of a bearded man with a knife on his hip is alarming to both the women and the domesticated males.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

In response to my own comment (because I could happily carry on a conversation with myself, and often do), I want to add that this process is being done currently on your children.

Today's rebel male child, the one who fights on the playground because he stands up to a bully or makes some other boy stop pulling little Susie's pigtails, that's the child the schools are mandating be put on Ritalin. He's outspoken, defensive, and willing to stand up for anything he believes in, and that's a problem. All the gallantry and machismo a fifth grader can muster will get him medicated by court order. We are chemically castrating tomorrow's generation of warriors.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

A folding knife in your pocket, or in a belt sheath will cause no concern. A fixed blade knife in a sheath would raise an eyebrow, and might get you questioned. Just about everyone has folder with a clip on the side in a front or back pocket, its part of the culture. Youâre only going to get hassled about it if your doing something else you should not be. 

Ernie, not everyone in law enforcement wants the masses unarmed. Most (Fed, State, and Local) expect you to be able to defend yourself. I seem to remember giving an oath to protect and uphold the constitution every time I was issued a badge.

Sam


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My son and all his friends (guys age 25-35) carry folding Buck knives with 6" to 8" blades on their belts, and one carries a large non-folding Bowie knife in a sheath on his. None of them have ever had any problem. They wear them 24/7, everywhere they go. I wouldn't worry about it. :shrug:


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I would question those knife laws. upstate NY, we can carry a hunting knife up to 11 inches long.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

stranger said:


> I would question those knife laws. upstate NY, we can carry a hunting knife up to 11 inches long.


Laws & ordinances vary from state to state, and municipality to municipality. Do not assume that just because the law says one thing where you live, itâs the same everywhere. As an old friend liked to say âEverywhere is not hereâ.

Sam


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Sam_Luna said:


> Laws & ordinances vary from state to state, and municipality to municipality. Do not assume that just because the law says one thing where you live, *itâs the same everywhere. As an old friend liked to say âEverywhere is not hereâ.*
> 
> Sam


\\ I stand by what i stated, in upstate NY, it is legal to carry a knife up to 11 inches long for hunting or fishing, I don't know about carring one to the movies or do i care about everywhere. \I know the laws are different for every state, but i only said NYS.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's more possible you just haven't ever been harassed over it. Here's the actual New York law regarding knives.

http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/ny.txt

Note the following statement:

"He possesses any dagger, dangerous knife, dirk, razor, stiletto,
imitation pistol, or any other dangerous or deadly instrument or weapon
with intent to use the same unlawfully against another"

That's a vaguely worded statement that gives them room for "prior restraint". In other words, they don't like the looks of you and think you might be up to no good.

In my own criminal state of Illinois, the laws change as you drive across county lines or through each small town. You can't plead ignorance of the law, but it's also not reasonable to expect the average man to understand the entire codex of weapons laws for every backwater town he passes through on the highway.


----------

